# A quick update.



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for everybody who has helped me get this far and been patiently waiting to hear more!

I have finally upgraded my return pump to a DC 12,000 Waveline pump and couldn't be happier. My tank temperature has dropped over 7 degrees and I have reduced my power consumption from 290watt to 95 watt. 

I have swapped out 2 Blueline 40X closed loop pumps for 1 Waveline DC 10,000 pump and although I have lost a significant amount of flow in this regard I am again saving huge on power, heat and also noise! I plan to purchase a 70watt gyre once I sell my old blue lines.

My protein skimmer pump was leaking voltage and has now been replaced with a Waveline DC 6000 pump which has increased my skimming capabilities over the old Genx4100.

I have added live rock sand and saltwater and have been cycling for 6 weeks now. Parameters are S.G 1.025 (as per my new digital refractometer) Ammonia 0 Nitrite 0 Nitrate 20ppm. I just got my horizontal turf scrubber set up and it seems to be working really nicely! It is running an 18 watt par38 RGB bulb. I added 3 mangroves into the sump.

I am also working on a separate refugium which will house a DSB, Chaeto and be a frag grow out area. 

I finally transfered the corals over from my old 90 gallon tank 3 hrs ago and got excited and wanted to share a few pictures even though not everything has opened up yet. They were dipped with melafix and a very quick shock into hypersaline solution. I am really pleased with the amount of worms, asternia and other nasties that fell off.

Some pictures might help! Tank is still a mess right now, will aquascape and get better full tank shots when its all done!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats so far! Nice equipment upgrade.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, looks like you're on your way to establishing a sweet tank. Mind sharing your plans?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

It sounds like the move went well! Looking forward to seeing the new tank develop! I'd be very careful dipping corals in freshwater or hypersaline solutions, something like Revive Coral Cleaner or another coral dip will have the same effects on the bugs/hitchhikers without shocking the corals as much, if at all. win win.  I really like the low rock work, lots of room for the corals to grow and fish to swim! Great job!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Congrats so far! Nice equipment upgrade.


Thanks so much! I have to say these upgrades are entirely your fault so all the kudos go to you!  I have been following your KISSY thread and can't wait for her to heal up quickly and settle in to the new home!



TBemba said:


> Wow, looks like you're on your way to establishing a sweet tank. Mind sharing your plans?


Thank you! My plans include finishing aquascaping, getting the fish moved over from my 90 gallon tank and finally closing it down, selling off everything from the 90 (Reef Octo 1000bh, HOB CRP Fuge, Koralia etc...) and purchasing a 70 watt gyre for the new tank. I plan to sell my 4 monos they are softball size and just too big. If my new refugium works out I may use the left chamber for chaeto and mangroves and the right chamber might make a frag recovery area or grow out spot. Other plans include tweaking the horizontal algae turf scrubber, getting some custom made glass cut for the canopy and for the sump and fuge, filling up my BRS 2stage reactor with carbon and GFO, figuring out how to set up a deltec calcium reactor I have lying around, reviewing the current auto top off situation (want to plumb an overflow line from my 25gal ATO barrel to go under the sink directly into the drain. After that I need to figure out the best way for water changes and mixing (as I have limited space in my apartment with such a huge tank) and settling into a routine. Perhaps adding some more livestock  I really miss having a yellow tang and I have my eye out for a long nose Hawkfish. I also plan to take apart my light fixture and figure out why 4 bulbs arent working (new bulbs) could be loose connection or bad ballast....LOL now that I am looking at all these things I plan to do I am stressing out a little 



duckhams said:


> It sounds like the move went well! Looking forward to seeing the new tank develop! I'd be very careful dipping corals in freshwater or hypersaline solutions, something like Revive Coral Cleaner or another coral dip will have the same effects on the bugs/hitchhikers without shocking the corals as much, if at all. win win.  I really like the low rock work, lots of room for the corals to grow and fish to swim! Great job!


The move was a breeze because the floors were level so I didn't have to pour a concrete pad this time! Thanks for the tip on dipping corals I will keep that in mind for future dippings!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

*Aquascape Time*

Well I spent the morning trying to scape the rock and I've got myself satisfied with it. For Now. It is such a tough job to do, especially trying to get everything stable so the TANK BOSS (aka Blue Tang) can't destroy it right away. The rockscape follows the contour of the center overflow and I have lots of holes for fish to swim through and plenty of shelves and spots for corals. Ill be picking up my canopy and t-5 lights later this evening and see what it is going to look like "for real"

HAPPY DAY!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

*Canopy On*

I've got 4 out of 14 bulbs burnt out but I've tried new bulbs and I think it's the wiring or ballast. Either way, I've got 2 shrimps in the tank with hermits and snails. When fish have sufficiently been treated they are next. Also hooked up the Mp40... Some more pictures...


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

It looks awesome! you're probably going to need a second MP40 once corals start to grow in. How's it working on so far on a 6ft tank?


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks = ) the tank is actually 7 feet and I'm not so impressed with the Mp40. On full blast 100% throttle it only moves about half the tank. I was really hoping I could get another Mp40 and sync them however running these at anything more that 70% IMO is unrealistic due to the excessive noise. My tank is likely bettwr suited for an mp60. I might go with a gyre and keep the Mp40 as a constant flow power head. Time and budget will tell!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Jmbret said:


> Thanks = ) the tank is actually 7 feet and I'm not so impressed with the Mp40. On full blast 100% throttle it only moves about half the tank. I was really hoping I could get another Mp40 and sync them however running these at anything more that 70% IMO is unrealistic due to the excessive noise. My tank is likely bettwr suited for an mp60. I might go with a gyre and keep the Mp40 as a constant flow power head. Time and budget will tell!


100% on which mode? What about positioning it on the back pane instead? Then it's only pushing across a few inches instead of 7ft, you might actually be able to get a wave going if you had 2 of them on the back pane.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

100% on both short wave and long wave mode and nutrient export mode...It is a good idea I never thought about having the wave move front to back as opposed to left to right. I could give that a shot 

Thanks 4 the suggestion!!

J


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Jmbret said:


> 100% on both short wave and long wave mode and nutrient export mode...It is a good idea I never thought about having the wave move front to back as opposed to left to right. I could give that a shot
> 
> Thanks 4 the suggestion!!
> 
> J


Anytime!  Let me know how it goes if you try it.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

I had a few minutes this morning to farkle around with the Mp40 and moved it to the back glass. I am really satisfied with the performance of it in this new location. Using short wave mode approx 75% power I can get a nice wave across 2/3rds of the tank. With another Mp40 on the back glass on the other side of the tank I can likely dial back both to 50% and have nice wave action! 

Will play around some more and report back. 

Also, being at the back of the glass and not at the side is more visually appealing and the noise of the motor seems to be slightly more muffled being behind the tank


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Jmbret said:


> I had a few minutes this morning to farkle around with the Mp40 and moved it to the back glass. I am really satisfied with the performance of it in this new location. Using short wave mode approx 75% power I can get a nice wave across 2/3rds of the tank. With another Mp40 on the back glass on the other side of the tank I can likely dial back both to 50% and have nice wave action!
> 
> Will play around some more and report back.
> 
> Also, being at the back of the glass and not at the side is more visually appealing and the noise of the motor seems to be slightly more muffled being behind the tank


 AWESOME! With 2 on the back glass you could have a really great random/turbulent flow pattern going. Be conscious of a back and forth wave action constantly pushing on the front panel, im sure it can take it, but it will apply extra stress to the seams, so maybe only run that wave for a short period each day.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

I do worry about the seams as the tank was built in 2006 and i resealed the superficial inner tank (not between the panels) silicone last year. Does that mean I would have to be home to manually change the mode or is there a controller out there that can access and change modes on it?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Jmbret said:


> I do worry about the seams as the tank was built in 2006 and i resealed the superficial inner tank (not between the panels) silicone last year. Does that mean I would have to be home to manually change the mode or is there a controller out there that can access and change modes on it?


APEX with a WXM or a ReefLink will do it.


----------

